# 50 degrees and rain



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Its on the way looks like myabe 3 days of it next week so much for getting out on lake eire early this year. And it could hurt the small lakes and ponds:bad:


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

* nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

HO boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just got my shanny


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

dont worry, we go through this every year. this is nothing. it will have no negative effect.

3 days of highs around 40 with lows at or below freezing are nothing to worry about. 

it will take a lot more warm weather than that to break down what we've gained.

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USOH0965


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

small lakes will make it but if we get high winds we might have to start all over on lake eire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

WWAAAHHH!!! I just got my equipment! Be careful out there guys and gals.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't like it either. 40 something degrees would be fine, but not with rain to go with it. Hope it doesn't rain too much. I kind of figured this would happen, just hope it doesn't do too much damage.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

dont forget your ice cleats after it rains. learned that last year after a bad day of sliding around


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

weather forcasts are just that...FORCASTS!! i really dont think from what i see in the 15 day its much to worry about!! 4-6" base can take some warming trends...happens every year...im not sweating it but i will fish as ofter as i can just in case!!! told the woman i would spend as much time as it takes on the ice just to make sure we have the freshest fish possible on the table!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

its stinks,,,,but in the long run it may help...there is a good base...throw some water on top of that and then you have that much more clear ice....well see!!!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Looks like the 10 day has a 4 day warmup next week, then by monday we are back to 29 degree high for the day.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

wave warrior said:


> weather forcasts are just that...FORCASTS!! i really dont think from what i see in the 15 day its much to worry about!! 4-6" base can take some warming trends...happens every year...im not sweating it but i will fish as ofter as i can just in case!!! told the woman i would spend as much time as it takes on the ice just to make sure we have the freshest fish possible on the table!!


What a line !


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Monday the weather man was calling for a big snow storm to hit yesterday and today and we got 1/4" of snow. That being said I'am not worried just yet about their forecast.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

To be honest,this could be just what we need.The ice near shore on Erie,from Cooley-Catawba is tire poppin,busted up,rough ice.As long as it lasts only a few days it should smooth it down.What took three weeks to make is not gonna dissappear in three days.Cold temps with no wind after the warm up would be perfect.Maybe I'm just a glass half full kinda guy?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Jigging Jim said:


> What a line !


it worked!!  guess im lucky she loves eating fish as much as i love catching them!!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I really dont think a small amount will hurt much.

Dont forget we still have BigDaddy doing the ice dance


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

2005... Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope your wrong too. Pretty similar so far ice wise. Big difference in our catch rate. We did very well in 05, terrible so far this year. Hopefully that means more cold/ice on the way------until late March!


----------

